# PR - interview and certified copies



## LolFred (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi everyone. 

I have two questions. Vfs told us yesterday morning that there was no longer an interview required to submit an application for PR. However when we paid and got an appointment date, they sent us info saying we need to go to an interview first before submission. Can anyone advise? 

Secondly, can one use certify copies of police clearance, medical and radiology reports? Do they need to be from a South African practitioner/Dr if submitting here in SA? We handed in the originals when we applied for the TRV but had copies made and certified before. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't answer your first question but for the documents you've mentioned, you need to submit originals. The medical and radio can be signed/stamped by any qualified practitioner as long as they are on the DHA forms.


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

by interview i think they just mean an appointment at vfs to submit your docs in person, its just terminology


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

the interview mentioned on online form is not required anymore


----------

